# South Carolina CBS Goes HD With News



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

WSPA TV 7 IN Greenville-Spartanburg Market has switch to HD for it Newscast

http://www.tvpredictions.com/scnews091707.htm


----------



## Galley (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome news, thanks!


----------



## flyingtigerfan (Feb 16, 2005)

LMckin said:


> WSPA TV 7 IN Greenville-Spartanburg Market has switch to HD for it Newscast
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/scnews091707.htm


Cool. If I point my antenna that way, stand on one leg, and pinch my nose, I should be able to get the signal for a minute or two. If it's not windy.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Do TV stations release info about when individual stations' newcasts will go HD (in other words, is there a list somewhere) or is it hit or miss and we find out when it happens?

No one in my area has gone HD. I can get the KYW HD news from Phily, though, OTA.


----------

